
The case for drinking as much coffee as you like - ColinWright
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2012/11/the-case-for-drinking-as-much-coffee-as-you-like/265693/?single_page=true
======
gumboshoes
"If you are having trouble sleeping, cut back on your last cup of the day."

I wish! The older I get, the less caffeine I can have in any form, and the
earlier in the day I have to quit drinking it. At this point, being 47, even a
decaf (which has tiny amounts of caffeine; see
[https://www.webmd.com/diet/news/20061011/decaf-coffee-
isnt-c...](https://www.webmd.com/diet/news/20061011/decaf-coffee-isnt-
caffeine-free)) coffee after 10 a.m. affects my sleep.

~~~
vesak
My anecdote is that coffee definitely has something besides caffeine that
affects the central nervous system. I tend to quit drinking coffee few times a
year, and I replace it with heavy tea drinking.

No amount of tea makes the withdrawal symptoms go away. After a week, the
physical effects (headache, tiredness) thankfully fade, but nothing seems to
help with the depression that comes in a month. Due to that, I haven't really
gone beyond a month of not using coffee -- it just doesn't seem worth it.

I would find the people who think that coffee is not a narcotic amusing if
they weren't so fucking serious. I really wish there was more scientific data
on this. Seems like all studies just focus on the caffeine effects.

